# Why am I smelling diff fluid in my car?



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

Did a diff oil change, all was good and not smelling anything. I had used the wrong fluid and had Chevy re-do it, and now I am getting a very slight fluid smell coming in my fresh air vents at higher speeds. I see there is a diff vent tube up top, I wonder if these guys over filled and the smell is escaping? All is dry and no leaks. I will have to redo it again, cause Chevy used the wrong stuff as well  The oil they used is too thin, maybe splashing around alot or foaming?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I am not sure what they did or did not do but I can tell you the smell of diff oil lingers. It took a month to clear the stink from my garage.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

They may have been sloppy and got oil on some parts namely your exhaust pipes or mufflers. When hot the oil is cooking off and your smelling it. 

Dunno how they would have done that but who knows.

They can't overfill it, they install oil until it begins to run out of the refill hole. My concern would be: Did they install friction modifier and if so was it the right one?


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

GTO JUDGE said:


> They may have been sloppy and got oil on some parts namely your exhaust pipes or mufflers. When hot the oil is cooking off and your smelling it.
> 
> Dunno how they would have done that but who knows.
> 
> They can't overfill it, they install oil until it begins to run out of the refill hole. My concern would be: Did they install friction modifier and if so was it the right one?


I have the part numbers on my receipt. The oil they used is a 90 weight from what I remember, which is wrong. I have torco and type F modifier on the way, so hopefully by Monday this will be corrected. When I checked underneath, I didn't see any spillage, but you never know when someone else works on your car.


----------

